# some suggestions from a vet - diet



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

chat with my friend from the other hedgehog group. he went to vet for his hedgies check up and he got some info from vet about the diet.

*1- Cat food vs Dog food*
in the vet's opinion, dog food suit hedgie more that cat food. Cat food is just taste too salty for our hedgie. i would suggest to mix both cat and dog food to compromise imperfection of each other? but dog food is just too big and hard, we have to crunch it. what is your think one this?

*2- FM Brown's Zoo Vitals Hedgehog Food*
[attachment=1:27gv5d53]zoo-vital.jpg[/attachment:27gv5d53]
vet informed my friend this is the best hedgehog food so far in the market (i am from Malaysia). OMG, when i read the ingredient, i just can see all those ingredients that i would avoid to feed them. the top 5 down the list is all corn or say related product. the only animal protein i see is the poultry meal. How can this be one of the best hedgehog food? What do you think?

[attachment=0:27gv5d53]zoo-vital-1.jpg[/attachment:27gv5d53]
Main ingredient: Corn, wheat, wheat flour, soybean meal, soy flour, corn gluten meal, poultry meal, soybean oil, alfalfa leaf meal, steamed flake corn
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 15.0%
Crude Fat (min.) 4.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 6.0%
Moisture (max.) 12.0%


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I think that if you were to mix dog food into your mix it should be the small or toy breed mix that has smaller pieces. I dont think that the hedgehog food would be the best food for the hedgies.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The hedgehog food is awful (not just this one, all of them). The vet probably sells the hedgehog food they're likely recommending it to make a sale.

I think one of the reasons cat food is preferred over dogs food is that dog food is a lot harder and it can hurt the hedgehog's teeth trying to bite into it. Also, the size of cat food tends to be smaller, so it's easier for the hedgehog to eat.

Personally, I think your friend needs to find a new vet. Or better yet, direct him to HHC!


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

abbys said:


> The hedgehog food is awful (not just this one, all of them). The vet probably sells the hedgehog food they're likely recommending it to make a sale.
> 
> I think one of the reasons cat food is preferred over dogs food is that dog food is a lot harder and it can hurt the hedgehog's teeth trying to bite into it. Also, the size of cat food tends to be smaller, so it's easier for the hedgehog to eat.
> 
> Personally, I think your friend needs to find a new vet. Or better yet, direct him to HHC!


same thought, i think he need a new vet too.. hehe


----------

